# Pond lilly in aquarium



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Since the racoons uprooted my pond Lilly a month ago and the water hyacinth isn't giving it enough room I decided to stick it in my aquarium yesterday.... after hopefully washing off all the pond snail eggs. It was only half way to the surface yesterday and today after I got home from work two leaves are already floating D: So cool. I hope it does well, I've seen them grow in partial light and shady ponds. I also have pond plant gravel that my anubias love. 

This plant cost a whopping $40 at the nursery when my mom bought it a few months ago O.O I'm used to cheap little aquarium plants lol


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It's beautiful! Do you know what species it is? I love lilies and would love to have one in my 29 gal community. Or even out in my pond. A partial shade lily would do perfectly there.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> It's beautiful! Do you know what species it is? I love lilies and would love to have one in my 29 gal community. Or even out in my pond. A partial shade lily would do perfectly there.


This weekend I'll go by the nursery where my mom bought it and see what it is, the tag is somewhere in the pond under a mess of water hyacinth and I don't want to stress out the minnows. I've seen the leaves get about 6" in the pond and at the nursery pond. I wish I had photographed the bloom, I'm pretty sure it was white.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks. I also imagine you would have to go snorkeling for the tag.  Probably not everyone's idea of fun.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

haha, it's not that big lol


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

That's so cool! I had massive lilies in my pond that spanned about 10 inches in diameter. When they had little ones I would just put it in a tank of mine.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> It's beautiful! Do you know what species it is? I love lilies and would love to have one in my 29 gal community. Or even out in my pond. A partial shade lily would do perfectly there.


I found out what it is, it's a Manglaka Ubol(Nymphea hybrid) water lily. It's considered a hardy water lily.

here's a page about it
https://www.pondmegastore.com/shop/product.php?productid=16596


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Those look a lot bigger than the one you have in your tank. Simply beautiful. Thanks for the name!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Lots of light and fertilizer


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> Those look a lot bigger than the one you have in your tank. Simply beautiful. Thanks for the name!!


The photo can be deceiving but they do look huge, when mine bloomed in the pond the flower was only like 5" across. I bet sun and fertlizer do have a lot to do with it though XD


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Lily plants that you find in ponds require MASSIVE amounts of fertilizer. I'm curious to see if it's still thriving in a month or two. Most of mine lasted a few weeks and then, they slowly withered away, dissolving in the water. HUGE mess.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

MSG said:


> Lily plants that you find in ponds require MASSIVE amounts of fertilizer. I'm curious to see if it's still thriving in a month or two. Most of mine lasted a few weeks and then, they slowly withered away, dissolving in the water. HUGE mess.


This will be a good test then  If it starts to do badly I can put it back out in the pond, since I took it's pot out and I can re plant it. I put a big pond fertilizer(fish safe) near it's roots so hopefully that helps


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's a update on my Lilly, it hasn't died yet so that's good. It keeps popping up new leaves and they've increased in size. It has a pond plant fertilizer in the gravel around it's roots. I also have a lot of rams horn snails now, although I don't mind too much(better then pond snails or trumpets)
The African butterfly in this photo is 2" for size comparison









The Lilly on the left is the biggest


----------

